

Ask HN: No-drama wireless keyboard with touchpad for hackers - enscr

What&#x27;s the best wireless keyboard with touchpad for hackers &#x2F; programmers?<p>Logitech K400 is very popular on Amazon. However if I were to summarize it, I&#x27;d call it the &quot;cell phone camera of 2005&quot;. The keys aren&#x27;t too responsive, the layout is compact, the button (shift&#x2F;enter&#x2F;backspace etc.) is compromised etc. etc.<p>I really wish Thinkpad would sell the keyboard right out of it&#x27;s T-series or Apple made a sub-$100 keyboard+trackpad (their current combo with an accessory to join them is close to $200. That&#x27;s ridiculous for a keyboard). I&#x27;m really surprised with the lack of good options available out there. Correct ergonomics dictate not using the laptop keyboard with it&#x27;s screen for extended duration.<p>Please share your setup
======
craftuser
Have you seen this?

[http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0B47189/460/60AC6A0...](http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0B47189/460/60AC6A0372B14F5BA7B12F1FF88E33C7)

~~~
enscr
Yes, had my hopes up when I saw it first but the "compact" part is a deal-
breaker. Plus I want a touchpad, not a trackpoint.

